# 325 Buying Question?



## belsouth (Aug 16, 2003)

BMWn00b said:


> I FINALLY ordered the 2004 325xi Gray Green Metallic/ Black leatherette today. I went to-and-fro between Silver Gray and Gray Green and decided to go with Gray Green. Hope I don't repent this choice.
> 
> I got an offer of 5.3 percent for the BMW Financial Services. (I am just moving from Grad School to a job. So, I don't have a long credit history) Can anyone tell me if this is competitive? Any insights are appreciated as I can switch to another service before taking delivery in late November/early december. Thanks y'all


I just got 4.19% from Capital One. It was originally 4.49%, but the loan period expired. When I reapplied, they lowered the rate. I'll still probably lease though.


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Dnz said:


> Dont squeeze them for everything theyre worth, coz youll be needing them for service/parts in the future (if you keep using them)
> 
> And theyll be less likely to look after 'the bastard who wouldnt let it go'..


What does your salesman have to do with service or parts?? Once you buy the car they no longer get involved. Get the lowest price possible. Plus I hope you are and have been a BMWCCA member for a year. This way you will get the $500 rebate :thumbup:


----------



## BMWn00b (Sep 26, 2003)

belsouth said:


> I just got 4.19% from Capital One. It was originally 4.49%, but the loan period expired. When I reapplied, they lowered the rate. I'll still probably lease though.


Maybe I need to shop around for financing options after having shopped around for a good deal. Do you have a long credit history... mine is a 4 year old one with a grad student spending profile?

Another question: Does anybody reading this have a Gray Green/Black Leatherette combo? Pictures would be REALLY appreciated but your opinions are more than welcome. I am very curious how it looks since I decided to go with it just looking at the brochure.


----------



## belsouth (Aug 16, 2003)

BMWn00b said:


> Maybe I need to shop around for financing options after having shopped around for a good deal. Do you have a long credit history... mine is a 4 year old one with a grad student spending profile?
> 
> Another question: Does anybody reading this have a Gray Green/Black Leatherette combo? Pictures would be REALLY appreciated but your opinions are more than welcome. I am very curious how it looks since I decided to go with it just looking at the brochure.


I do have good credit, but you can apply for a loan from Capital One online. It only takes a few minutes to get a reply. Their website is www.capitaloneautofinance.com. When I went to their site just now, I noticed that their preferred rate is down to 3.49%. I guess I may have to call them again to lower mine.

Good luck.


----------

